# Earth.Defense.Force.2025.XBOX360-iMARS XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2014)

*DLC*
*Borderlands_2_Head_Hunter_Pack_4_Wedding_Day_Massacre_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Mad_Moxxi_and_the_Wedding_Day_Massacre has more.

*XBLA*
*Halo.Spartan.Assault.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Halo does twin stick shooter seems to be the order of the day here. Available for several other platforms.... by most accounts it is a pretty decent twin stick shooter.
*Far.Cry.Classic.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Somewhat mixed opinions so far but it seems the original far cry has a slightly rejigged and retextured version up on XBLA.

*Earth.Defense.Force.2025.XBOX360-iMARS*
Seems to be region free.
The previous EDF titles have hardly set the world alight but they have been solid and brainless shooter type things, often with nice co-op modes, so they have their fanbases.
Sadly this one does not have system link if co-optimus is to be believed. Local 2 player and XBL 4 player is an option though.

Amazon words

The long awaited sequel that hardcore shooter fans demanded, Earth Defense Force®2025 is an action shooting bonanza that arms players to repel the most terrifying invasion of giant aliens and insects the world has ever seen. Equip hundreds of weapons across all new character classes; exterminate menacing creatures of all sizes, and save the world!

Eight years since the defeat of the alien invasion and the destruction of the Mothership, civilization recovered most of the prosperity it once had. But a new catastrophe falls upon Earth once again. In 2025 a new state of emergency arises as giant aliens and insects are discovered deep underground, and are stronger than ever. The Earth Defense Force must now stand up to these terrifying creatures to save humanity once more!

Game Features

One of the world's premiere hardcore shooters returns! Join the Earth Defense Force experience on a HARD, INTENSE, and EARTH SHATTERING mission to SAVE THE WORLD.

    Dozens of all-new missions, environments, and aliens from the original developers SANDLOT STUDIOS
    Multiple difficulty modes, including the infamous INFERNO difficulty mode.
    Hundreds of giant insects and aliens on-screen AT THE SAME TIME
    Hundreds of high performance weapons that upgrade with higher difficulty levels!
    Destructible environments! To save cities, you'll have to destroy them!
    All new soldier classes with multiple armor power-ups
    All-new vehicles to command and control
    Co-op multiplayer 

Eight years ago, a league of hardcore, gun-slinging heroes recovered humanity from the brink of extinction. But if you thought humankind could once again sleep soundly, you were deeply mistaken. Yes, the Ravagers were dispelled from the Earth's surface, but far beneath our cities and streets, a new breed of threat was evolving. And it's about to be unleashed. Giant insects and aliens are invading the planet again, but this time, from deep within its own core. An evolved enemy demands evolved heroes.

The long awaited sequel that hardcore shooter fans demanded, Earth Defense Force2025 is an action shooting bonanza that arms players to repel the most terrifying invasion of giant aliens and ravagers the world has ever seen. Equip hundreds of weapons across four character classes; exterminate menacing creatures of all sizes, and save the world! Eight years since the defeat of the alien invasion and the destruction of the Mothership, civilization recovered most of the prosperity it once had. But a new catastrophe falls upon Earth once again. In 2025 a new state of emergency arises as giant aliens and insects are discovered deep underground. The Ravagers have evolved, and are stronger than ever. The Earth Defense Force must now stand up to these terrifying creatures to save humanity once more!

Four new soldier classes with multiple armor power-ups All-new vehicles to command and control Battle it out with gamers around the globe in online international multiplayer modes 
*Video* Random gamespot video


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
░                                          
                                ░     ░                                           
                                 ░   ░░       ░                                   
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░                                 
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░                                  
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░                                
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                        
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄            
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █           
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██         
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄       
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒      
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██      
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌     
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████      
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓       
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓        
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░        
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█          
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████              
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓              
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█           
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█         
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████        
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████        
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓        
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██      
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██    
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██  
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓     
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓    
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓   
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓   
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓    
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓     
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓       
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓          
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█          
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█          
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒  
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒   
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒      
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒         
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒             
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒                 
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                    
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                  
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██                
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███               
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓             
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓            
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓  
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓    
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓         
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓       
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓       
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓      
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓      
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓       
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░       
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░       
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░      
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░      
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░      
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░      
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░      
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░       
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░        
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀         
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░             
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█    
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██    
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Earth Defense Force 2025                      
        Retail Date.......:    18/02/14                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    RF                                           
        Genre.............:    Shooter                               
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
               
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!            
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                                                        
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                               SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------



## dejavu619 (Jan 31, 2015)

How do I download this game? I don't see a link anywhere?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 31, 2015)

dejavu619 said:


> How do I download this game? I don't see a link anywhere?


 
We don't host illegal content, these posts used to be used for reference only.
We no longer update such information.


----------

